# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Emërto fëmiun tënd me emër të bukur

## perkthyese

Vëllezër të nderuar, fëmijët janë dhunti prej Allahut (azzevexhel) me të cilët Allahu i gëzon zemrat e robërve të Tij. Megjithatë, shumë prej njerëzve nuk janë falenderues ndaj Allahut dhe kundërshtojnë apo nëpërkëmbin urdhërat e Tij. Ndërsa Allahu (azzevexhel) ka caktuar përgjegjësi për prindin ndaj fëmiut të tij dhe obligime për fëmiun ndaj prindit të tij.






Prej obligimeve të para për prindin ndaj fëmiut të tij, është emërtimi i fëmiut me emër të mirë. Dhe nëse prindi nuk zgjedh emër të bukur për fëmiun e tij, për këtë ka mëkat dhe përgjegjësi para Allahut (azzevexhel). 




Thotë Imam Mavirdij: Pasi të lindë fëmiu, gjëja e parë me të cilën nderohet dhe rrespektohet ai, është zgjedhja e emrit të mirë. (Nesihatul Muluk 167)





Kështuqë, njeriu duhet të mundohet që ti zgjedhë emër të bukur fëmiut të tij, që të zbatojë atë që kërkon Islami prej tij, që të mos e ngushtojë në të ardhmen fëmiun e tij dhe mos tia imponojë atij që më vonë të ndërrojë emrin e tij.




Emrat më të dashur tek Allahu (azzevexhel):

A thua vallë cilët emra janë më të mirë dhe më të dashur tek Allahu? Thotë Pejgamberi (salallahualejhiveselem): Vërtetë, më të dashur prej emrave të juaj tek Allahu janë emri: Abdullah dhe AbduRrahman. (Transmeton Muslimi)




Thotë Shejh Ibn Uthejmini: Duhet njeriu të zgjedhë emër të mirë për djalin apo vajzën e tij. E emrat më të dashur tek Allahu janë: Abdullah dhe AbduRrahman. Dhe çdo emër që i kthehet Allahut, është më i mirë se emrat tjerë, si: Abdullah, AbduRrahman, AbduRrahim, AbdulAziz, AbdulVehab, AbdulKerim, AbdulMenan, dhe të ngjashëm me këta. (Likau Shehrij 2/171)




Emrat e pëlqyer në Islam:

Gjithashtu është mirë që fëmiu të emërtohet me emrat e pejgamberëve të Allahut, si: Adem, Ibrahim, Ismail, Jusuf, Shuajb, Musa, Isa, Muhamed, etj.




Apo me emrat e sahabëve, si: Omer, Othman, Alij, Talha, Sead, Seid, Musab, Zubejr, Bilal, Hamza, etj. Si dhe për vajza: Aisheh, Safijeh, Zejneb, Hafsa, Fatime, Xhuvejrije, Sumeja, Merjem, Sara, etj.




Emrat e ndaluar në Islam:

Në të njëjtën kohë, përveç emrave të pëlqyer dhe të lavdëruar në Islam, ka emra të cilët janë të ndaluar në Islam, dhe njeriu nuk lejohet ta emërtojë fëmiun e tij me atë emër. Prej këtyre emrave janë:




-Emrat të cilët janë të posaçëm dhe nuk i takojnë askujt pos Allahut (azzevexhel). Thotë Ibn Kajjim El-Xheuzij: Emrat e posaçëm të Allahut janë: Allah, Rahman, Hakem, Ehad, Samed, Halik, Razak, Xhebar, Mutekebir, Evel, Ahir, Batin dhe AlamulGujub. (Tuhfetul meulud 98)




Me këta emra nuk lejohet të emërtohet fëmiu, përveç nëse iu bashkangjitet atyre parafjala Abdu (Rob), si: AbduSamed, AbdulEhad, AbdulHalik, e kështu me radhë.




-Emrat të cilët e lidhin robërinë me dikë tjetër pos Allahut, si: AbdulKabeh (Rob i Qabes), AbduNebij (Rob i Pejgamberit të Allahut), AbulUza (Rob i Uzasë). 




-Emrat e shejtanëve apo njerëzve mosbesimtarë dhe zullumqarë, si: Iblis, Hanzeb, Firaun, Haman, Karun, etj.




Emrat e papëlqyer (mekruh) në Islam:


-Emrat të cilët përmbajnë kuptim nënçmues apo qesharak.




-Emrat të cilët përmbajnë kuptim tërheqës dhe ngjallës të epshit (për gjininë e kundërt), si: Dredhëza, Sheqere, etj.




-Emrat e këngëtarëve, artistëve apo sportistëve të njohur.




-Emrat të cilët përmbajnë kuptimin e ndonjë mëkati.





-Emrat të cilët përfundojnë me fjalën Din apo Islam, si: Nurudin (Drita e fesë), Nexhmudin (Ylli i fesë), Burhanudin (Argumenti i fesë), etj. Thotë Shejh Bekër Ebu Zejdi: Duke e ditur vlerën e fjalës Din dhe Islam, themi se bashkangjitja e këtyre fjalëve emrave të njerëzve, arrin në një pretendim të kotë dhe në gënjeshtër, prandaj disa prej dijetarëve e kanë ndaluar atë (emërtimin me emra të tillë), e shumica e dijetarëve nuk e kanë pëlqyer atë. (Tesmijetul Meulud  Bekër Ebu Zejd 22)





-Emrat e melaikeve, si: Xhibril, Mikail, Israfil, etj. Ndërsa emërtimi i vajzave me emra të melaikeve është i ndaluar, ngase me këtë përngjasohen mushrikët të cilët thonë se melaiket janë femra. Dhe afër kësaj (ndalese) është emërtimi i vajzës me emrin Melek. (Tesmijetul Meulud  24)




-Emrat e disa sureve të Kuranit, si: Hamim, Jasin, etj. Këtë nuk e kanë pëlqyer disa prej dijetarëve.




Emrat e lejuar (mubah) në Islam:

Përveç kësaj, emrat nuk është kusht dhe patjetër të jenë në gjuhën arabe, por mund të emërtohet fëmiu edhe me emër të gjuhës shqipe, vetëmse emri i tij të përmbajë kuptim të mirë. Si: Besnik, Fisnik, Bujar, etj. Apo për vajza: Besa, Shpresa, Drita, etj.




E që për fat të keq, shumë prej njerëzve sot i emërtojnë fëmijët e tyre me emra të cilët nuk kanë kurrfar kuptimi, në gjuhën arabe apo në gjuhën shqipe. Si: Altin, Gent, Genc, etj. Apo vajzat: Genta, Alma, Mona, etj. 




Ndërsa disa të tjerë, mendojnë se është me rëndësi që emri të jetë në gjuhën arabe, apo të gjendet në Kuran, ndërsa për kuptimin e tyre nuk interesohen fare, duke harruar se në Kuran përmendet edhe Iblisi, Firauni, etj. E pastaj dëgjon emra të cilët nuk janë musliman, porse janë arab apo ekzistojnë në Kuran, si: Adijat (Kuaj, shumësi i fjalës Kalë), Nexhasete (Papastërti), Hinzir (Derr), etj.




Andaj, secili musliman duhet të jetë i kujdesshëm në emërtimin e fëmiut të tij, dhe ti zgjedhë atij emër të bukur dhe të mirë.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Emrat e lejuar (mubah) në Islam:
> 
> *Përveç kësaj, emrat nuk është kusht dhe patjetër të jenë në gjuhën arabe*, por mund të emërtohet fëmiu edhe me emër të gjuhës shqipe, vetëmse emri i tij të përmbajë kuptim të mirë. *Si: Besnik, Fisnik, Bujar, etj. Apo për vajza: Besa, Shpresa, Drita, etj.*
> 
> 
> Ndërsa disa të tjerë, mendojnë se është me rëndësi që emri të jetë në gjuhën arabe, apo të gjendet në Kur’an, ndërsa për kuptimin e tyre nuk interesohen fare, duke harruar se në Kur’an përmendet edhe Iblisi, Fir’auni, etj. E pastaj dëgjon emra të cilët nuk janë musliman, porse janë arab apo ekzistojnë në Kur’an, si: Adijat (Kuaj, shumësi i fjalës Kalë), Nexhasete (Papastërti), Hinzir (Derr), etj.


Lexoni perpara se te komentoni idjotesite e radhes o popull i cuditshem.

----------


## master2006

> Lexoni perpara se te komentoni idjotesite e radhes o popull i cuditshem.


Dhe? Cili eshte problemi ketu? Nuk kontestova ate qe tha parafolesi  :buzeqeshje: , vetem se shpreha mospajtimin tim lidhur me emertimet e femijeve me emra arab, qe eshte dukuri jo e rralle tek ne shqiptaret.

----------


## ramazan_it

> Dhe? Cili eshte problemi ketu? Nuk kontestova ate qe tha parafolesi , vetem se shpreha mospajtimin tim lidhur me emertimet e femijeve me emra arab, qe eshte dukuri jo e rralle tek ne shqiptaret.


Kërkoj falje nga vëllau Smth_Poetic që nërhyj në këtë pyetjen e këtij anëtari me nofkën master2006, që njiherë nuk e din se ku është problemi, kurë vetë ai është problemi.

Them kështu se, ai vetë mohon se nuk duhet vërë emrat e huaj, por vetëm se emra shqiptarë dhe thotë se kjo është mendimi i tij, por edhe ne nuk themi se nuk mundet e bërë atë gjë dhe i themi vëre atë emër ty si të pëlqen fëmijve të tu. Por, në këtë temë ai fut vetëm se huti dhe don me bërë pak zhurmë ( si gjithmonë ), se gjoja na bëhet shumë atdhedashur dhe i kundërshton të tjerët se i venë emrat për fëmijtë e vetë ashtu siç dëshirojnë prindërit e tyre. 

Pyetja është se nji person që quan vehten musliman dhe e kritikon muslimanin me gjëra banale, çfarë qëllimi thua ka ky peron?

 dhe,

 pse po thotë se shqiptarët emërtojnë emrat arab dhe nuk thotë emra amerikan, anglez, italian, grek, apo ku ta dij unë që edhe vetë nuk e dinë se çfarë emri i kanë vërë?

A mos vallë i ka harruar?

Jo, se këta janë dyfëtyrësit që shprhen se e duan Islamin, por për fat të keq janë kundër tij.

Esselamun alejkum.

----------


## master2006

ramazan, shkrimi im ishte shum i kjarte dhe nuk kishte te bente asgje me ate cfare ke shkruar ti. Si duket mision i yti ketu eshte vetem te konfrontohesh me tipa si une. Flm por pergjigja ime eshte JO.

----------


## ramazan_it

> Dhe? Cili eshte problemi ketu? Nuk kontestova ate qe tha parafolesi , *vetem se shpreha mospajtimin tim lidhur me emertimet e femijeve me emra arab, qe eshte dukuri jo e rralle tek ne shqiptaret.*


Është e vërtetë se shkrimi jot është i qartë se, ti i urren arabët dhe gjuhën arabe, dhe për këtë nuk kemi aspak dyshim.

Pse nuk ke përmendur emrat tjera të huaj, barem ti që shprehesh se je musliman, por je kapur vetëm për emrat arab?!!!

Master, tregoju përalla dikujt tjetër dhe mos u trego muslimanëve se çfarë emrash do venë fëmijëve të tyre. Edhe unë vetëm këtë kam thënë, që të tregoj realitetin e dyfytyrshave sikurse ju.

Së fundi, askush nuk mund t'i përzihet dikujt se çfarë emri do ti vejë fëmijës së tij. Kjo është çështje personale dhe mbetet pesonale dhe jo që duhet pyetur Masterin se a bën me vënë emra arab, apo jo?

Mos u mërzit master2006, se unë nuk e kam personalish me ty, sepse ti duhet me e kuptuar qëllimin tim, se unë nuk e urrej askënd si person, por ju urrej veprat e tyre të këqija.

Mbetsh mirë master2006.

----------


## master2006

Ramazan ti definitivisht nuk sheh me larg se hunda jote. Une nuk jam kunder qe askush t'i vej femijeve emra as arab e as amerikan apo cfaredo qe ata deshirojne. Une personalisht jam kunder atyre qe proklamojne se nje emer arab eshte i parapelqyer (kinse keshtu thote Islami), kurse e verteta eshte krejt ndryshe, kuptove tani? Pra, jam kunder atyre qe tentojne t'i mashtrojne njerezit duke u thene se *Hamza* eshte me i mire se* Luan*. Keshtu do te te pergjigjen shumica e "dijetareve" qe ti dhe disa te tjere ketu i sjellni vazhdimisht mendimet e tyre ne forum.
pershendetje

----------


## gavra

Hamza eshte deshmor dhe trim i njohur musliman ,kurse LUAN  eshte emer kafshe qe rin ne kopshtin zoologjik ,nese ti master ke deshire mund te vesh edhe emer MAJMUN

----------


## master2006

> Hamza eshte deshmor dhe trim i njohur musliman ,kurse LUAN  eshte emer kafshe qe rin ne kopshtin zoologjik ,nese ti master ke deshire mund te vesh edhe emer MAJMUN


Nuk e mohoj se eshte deshmor dhe trim i njohur musliman. Po ky trimi nga e kishte marre emrin *Hamza*? I bera nje kerkim te shkurte ne fjalor, dhe emri *Hamza* ne shqip don te thote *Luan*  :buzeqeshje: 

Eshte mire para se te shkruash, te mendosh pak me shume.

Jo rastesisht une morra shembull pikerisht Luanin, nese vertete duam t'i lejme emrin Hamza, ateher kjo eshte vetem kamuflim i emrit Luan, dhe si rezultat i kesaj me sa po shoh une, ti do ta bartje kete emer tere jeten tende, dhe nuk do ta dije se mban emer kafshe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk e mohoj se eshte deshmor dhe trim i njohur musliman. Po ky trimi nga e kishte marre emrin *Hamza*? I bera nje kerkim te shkurte ne fjalor, dhe emri *Hamza* ne shqip don te thote *Luan* 
> 
> Eshte mire para se te shkruash, te mendosh pak me shume.
> 
> Jo rastesisht une morra shembull pikerisht Luanin, nese vertete duam t'i lejme emrin Hamza, ateher kjo eshte vetem kamuflim i emrit Luan, dhe si rezultat i kesaj me sa po shoh une, ti do ta bartje kete emer tere jeten tende, dhe nuk do ta dije se mban emer kafshe


master, do ishte mire qe ata qe mendojne se i shkon me shume emri arab se ai Shqiptar , duhet qe patjeter ta mbajne. Keshtu do ti njohim edhe ne se me ke kemi te bejme

----------


## IslamInfo

> master, do ishte mire qe ata qe mendojne se i shkon me shume emri arab se ai Shqiptar , duhet qe patjeter ta mbajne. Keshtu do ti njohim edhe ne se me ke kemi te bejme


Ju lutem, mjaft me se na shpifet, te gjithe ju pseudo-patriotat shqiptar keni venduar nicka e emra anglez, disa te tjere italian, te tjeret kinez, e na shitni pallavra ketu. 

Gjergji juaj legjendar heroik mos kishte emer shqiptar???

Ju lutem mos peshoni me standarde te dyfishta edhe mos e teproni me gjera te kota, perderisa shqiptaret jane musliman, kane te drejte te vendosin emra musliman, dhe kjo nuk e cenon identitetin kombetar aspak. 

Po edhe ai shqiptar qe deshiron te vendoj emer te bukur NE GJUHEN SHQIPE, 

KA TE DREJTE! 

Pike. Fund. Mos e teproni palidhje si femije te lazderuar.

----------


## EuroStar1

> *po silli ti ata emera shqip nese ka mundesi.?*


Emrat Arab jane pothuajse si ato shqiptar, pervec se shqiptohet ne Arabisht... Sic e permendi edhe master per emrin Luan.

Ermal, Fatmir, Besim, Flamur, Besmir, Alban, Era, Manushaqe, Pranvera, Shpresa, Ermira, etj... Pra emra te bukur Shqiptar ka sa te duash dhe nuk kane ndryshim me ato arab apo te cdo shteti tjeter , ndryshimi eshte vetem emretimi ne gjuhet perkatese. Prandaj une e quaj te pakuptimte vendosjen e nje emri X ne gjuhe te huaj , kur mund ta vendosesh ne Shqip.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Sa mundohem te evitoj keta tema prap diq me shtyri te komentoj,ja psh emri im.
Mua me duket me bukur tingellon ne gjuhen arabe se sa me kuptim shqip.
Edhe po te ishte me kuptim shqip apo frangjisht do e gezoja...*

----------


## ramazan_it

> Emrat Arab jane pothuajse si ato shqiptar, pervec se shqiptohet ne Arabisht... Sic e permendi edhe master per emrin Luan.
> 
> Ermal, Fatmir, Besim, Flamur, Besmir, Alban, Era, Manushaqe, Pranvera, Shpresa, Ermira, etj... Pra emra te bukur Shqiptar ka sa te duash dhe nuk kane ndryshim me ato arab apo te cdo shteti tjeter , ndryshimi eshte vetem emretimi ne gjuhet perkatese. Prandaj une e quaj te pakuptimte vendosjen e nje emri X ne gjuhe te huaj , kur mund ta vendosesh ne Shqip.


EuroStar1, ti më sipër ke thënë:

Citoj:

" Keshtu do ti njohim edhe ne se me ke kemi te bejme "

A ka mundësi të na tregosh se çka duhet me njohur ti këtu?

Pastaj, pyetja e dytë për ty:

A është emri Gonxhe emër në gjuhën shqipe?

Mendohu mirë dhe përgjigju, mos ja fut kot.

Pres përgjigjen nga ty EuroStar1!

----------


## EuroStar1

> EuroStar1, ti më sipër ke thënë:
> 
> Citoj:
> 
> " Keshtu do ti njohim edhe ne se me ke kemi te bejme "
> 
> A ka mundësi të na tregosh se çka duhet me njohur ti këtu?
> 
> Pastaj, pyetja e dytë për ty:
> ...


1-) Njohim njerez qe nuk duan te jene ato qe Zoti i ka bere. Duan te hedhin poshte krijimin e Zoti-t te tyre ne ate nacionalitet qe i ka bere. Po te donte Zoti i bente te gjithe Arab, ose Kinez etj. Jan perhapur shum hadithe ku thuhet qe gjuha e xhennetit do jete Arabisht  :shkelje syri:  eheeee 

2-) Emri Gonxhe, nese i referohesh lules ? Nuk dua te hap replika te tipit kukamshefti. Emrat dhe kultura i dallojne popujt nga njeri-tjetri. Feja eshte deshira e kujdo ta perqafoje ose jo ate. Feja eshte fe, traditat dhe kultura jane tjeter gje . Nese te behesh mysliman i devotshem duhet me patjeter te nderrosh emer, te leshosh nje pellemb mjekerr, te shkurtosh pantallona, etj si keto tradita , kjo eshte dhe vjen vetem nga mendja e juaj, por jo e Kuranit

----------


## ramazan_it

> 1-) Njohim njerez qe nuk duan te jene ato qe Zoti i ka bere. Duan te hedhin poshte krijimin e Zoti-t te tyre ne ate nacionalitet qe i ka bere. *Po te donte Zoti i bente te gjithe Arab*, ose Kinez etj. Jan perhapur shum hadithe ku thuhet qe gjuha e xhennetit do jete Arabisht  eheeee 
> 
> 2-) Emri Gonxhe, nese i referohesh *lules* ? Nuk dua te hap replika te tipit kukamshefti. Emrat dhe kultura i dallojne popujt nga njeri-tjetri. Feja eshte deshira e kujdo ta perqafoje ose jo ate. Feja eshte fe, traditat dhe kultura jane tjeter gje . Nese te behesh mysliman i devotshem duhet me patjeter te nderrosh emer, te leshosh nje pellemb mjekerr, te shkurtosh pantallona, etj si keto tradita , kjo eshte dhe vjen vetem nga mendja e juaj, por jo e Kuranit


EuroStar, mos na flit sikurse në dramë, por në rastëse je fut këtu për të pështjellur punët sipas qejfit tënd, e ke gabim.

Po Të deshte All-llahu i bënte të gjithë arab! ( ke thënë më sipër ), por ja që nuk është kjo çështja jonë që të përzihjemi në këtë punë të All-llahut dhe na ka lanë në kombe dhe fise të ndryshëm, siç jam unë dhe ty të nji kombi dhe ata arabët janë të kombit të tyre. 

Emrin e Gonxhes, e ke përzier me lule dhe sikur e shohim se ku nuk ju pëlqen juve patriotëve të forumeve nji çështje, bëni sikurse nuk kuptoni. Feja është dëshirë e atij që e kupton dhe e përqafon dhe unë e pranoj se e kam Islamin për Fe ( me dëshirë dhe kuptim )që është  e vetmja rrugë që të çon në shpëtim.

Traditat dhe kulturat, janë poashtu të lidhura me fenë, kuptohet se kjo vlen për besimtarët dhe jo për të gjithë. Unë për vehten time pranoj çdo traditë dhe kulturë të çfardo populli, mjafton që të mos jetë ajo traditë që të çon në shkatrim ( qoftë edhe ajo tradita e jeme shqiptare ), sepse shkatërimin nuk e dua dhe mendoj se asnjë njeri në botë nuk do ta dojë atë, nëse ka mendjen e shëndoshë.

Edhe ne në traditë tonë shqiptare, kemi edhe gjëra që nuk duhet praktikuar Besimtari Musliman dhe kjo nuk dmth se e kmi mohuar Kombin, por vetë atë traditë që nuk duhet praktikuar ( mendoj sipas asaj që është e ndaluar nga vetë Krijuesi i Gjithësisë ). Pra mos i keqkuptoni gjërat me dashtje apo me padashtje, por kuptojeni ashtu siç duhet.

Besimtari Musliman, përherë do të jetë ndryshe nga ata jobesimtarët që mohojnë besimin e tyre. Dhe ai është shembëlltyrë për jobesimtarët, që të marrin mësim nga Besimtari Musliman dhe jo e kundërta që për fat të keq po ndodh në shumë persona në kohës së sotshme.

Islami mbetet ashtu siç është dhe nuk ndryshon aspak, sikur ndryshojnë gjërat tjera në përgjithësi. 

Kjo që thashë nuk është mendim personal, por ky është mendim i Pejgamberëve, Dijetarëve të Hakut dhe Besimatrëve të devotshëm.

Ai që e ka kuptuar këtë gjë do të jetë prej të shpëtuarve, mbasi ndjek shembëlltyrën e atyre që All-llahu na i ka pruar për të na treguar ne se si duhet të jemi nga ata të shpëtuarit.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Ne parim pajtohem me pohimin tuaj se femijut duhet t'i vejme emer te bukur, te kuptueshem, domethenes, etj., por a eshte e drejte dhe a bie ne kundershtim me vete Islamin qe femijut t'i vejme emer qe as ai vete e as rrethi nuk e kuptojne? A ka kuptim qe femijut t'i vejme emer arab (pa keqkuptime) i cili ndonese ne gjuhen arabe ka kuptim te mire, por ne gjuhen shqipe pra ne gjuhen ame te femijut eshte i pakuptueshem? Shumica nga emrat qe i permende me larte, jane emra qe perkthehen, pra te njejtit mund te perdoren edhe ne gjuhen shqipe, qe do t'i jepnin kuptim emrit, por poashtu edhe do ta plotesonin thenien se pikerisht ateher i kemi vene femijut emer te kuptimshem dhe te bukur.
> 
> Psh., pse t'i vejme emrin:
> 
> Hamza - ne vend te Luan,
> Bekir - ne vend te Guximtar,
> Husein - ne vend te I Bukur,
> Ijad - ne vend te Bujar,
> Sabahat - Bukurije,
> ...


Selam alejkum, 
paqe shoku master.........

Nuk dua te ta korrigjoj shkrimin, por dua ta plotesoj. 

Kultura jone shqiptare, qe tash me 600 vjet te plota ka boje islame, dhe si e tille i ka marre edhe cilesite e veta te ketij civilizimi gjigand, ne emerimin e femijes e njeh te njejten rruge apo fillozofi, te cilen e ecin gjith muslimanet e botes. 

Duke ju referuar parardhesve tane, dhe duke ju referuar kultures se emeritit ne fene islame, detyrimisht duhet te perfundojm, se emerimi i femijeve shqiptare sidomos ne kohen kur populli yne e ka kultivuar shkollarisht fene islame (per 500 vjet te terra) nuk ka qen nje veprim impulsiv dhe spontan, por ka ndjek nje rregull.

Natyrisht, muslimani se pari do ti referohet kuranit ne zgjedhjen e emrit, por aty perpos emrave te te derguarve, dhe pak emrave perzonal tjere (emrat e melekve), perzgjedhja eshte e kufizuar. 

Pastaj qendrojn attributet e Allahut, por, kushtimisht me prefiksin ABD, pra, ABDUSSELAM, ABDURRAHMAN etj....

Nje ajke gjigande kane qene me tej emrat e personazheve te medha qe kane kontribuar per fene islame gjate gjith periudhes ne shenje respekti dhe nderi, por edhe nese prindi ka deshiruar ose shpresuar ne percjelljen e epiteteve te personazhit (pikerisht Hamza, Ali, Omer per force !!!) tek femija. 

Kurse pas tyre per nga perzgjedhja kane qendruar parardhesit, pra babagjyshi ose me heret, ose nje anetare qe ka pesuar ndonje tragjedi (si zakonisht nese eshte vrare ne lufte, shih luften e kosoves).

Tek me ne fund qendrojn emrat e gjuhes ame. Ne si popull i "ri" musliman, nuk kemi arrit ate shkalle influence ne kete dege te kultures, qe per shembull popujt joshqiptare t'ju referohen personazheve me emra tipik nga fundusi i gjuhes shqipe.....ndoshta ne shenje respekti ndaj sheikut Shqiptare Nasirudin Albani ndonje arab do ta quaj femijen e vet ALBAN !!!, kush e din.....

Tek kulturat me te vjetra islame, per shembull tek arabet, persianet apo turkpopujt, edhe fundusi i emrave "kombetare" eshte i avancuar, aq i avancuar, saqe populli shqiptare eshte furnizuar edhe me emra te ketyre kulturave nga fundusi i gjuheve te tyre amtare, pra, emra nga kultura arabe (emra muajsh, emra kafshesh, emra shpenzesh, emra bimesh, etj...) ajo persiane apo turke.

Per shqiptarin musliman eshte parimore te dije njehere se tek emertimi i femijes kerkohet nje kujdesje jashtzakonisht filigrane, ngase femija do te thiret me ate emer, dhe emri duhet te zgjidhet ne ate menyre, qe femija asnje moment mos te mbetet i zemeruar me emrin e vet. kur tja mesoj atij emri historikun.....

Cili femije me emrin Hamza zemerohet, kur e kupton se gjyshi e ka mbajt ate emer (e jo luftetari i pejgamberit) ???, kurse a do ti tregosh femijes tend, se ja ke zgjedh emrin shqip, ngase nga thellesia e zemres e ke ndjek mesimn e Allahut qe te keshillon ti zgjedhish femijes emer te bukur, apo, per INAT te arabeve ???

Si shembull, per nje dashamir te poezise nuk ka emer me te bukur per femijen e tij se NAIM...


me nderime

----------


## master2006

Pershendetje Nuh Musa  :buzeqeshje: ,

Une e kuptoj se historia neper te cilen ka kaluar populli yne, e ka bere te veten, dhe se per gjenerata te tera kemi trasheguar emra arab (nuk them Islam sepse ata jane arab), dhe edhe ne familjen time kam anetare te cilet mbajne keta emra. Por, problemi te cilin u mundova ta paraqes une, ishte ai se Islami nuk parapelqen t'u vejme emra arab, por emra "te mire". Nuk mund te themi per shembull se duhet t'i vejme femijut x emrin sepse ky emer na qenka ne Kuran, definitivisht kjo nuk e bene ate emer me te mire sesa nje emer tjeter. Shembull i kemi emrat e Zotit, ku vete Zoti ne Kuran thote se Atij i takojne emrat me te bukur, pra, njesoj edhe per njeriun duhet t'i vejme emra te bukur, duke perjashtuar ketu "argumentin" e perdorur nga muslimanet shqiptar qe thone se parapelqehet nje emer arab.

Ne kuran, Zoti nuk i ka permend emrat Besnik, Fatmir, Bukurije, Drita, Bekim, etj., per shkakun se Kurani u zbrit ne gjuhen arabe, dhe ky fakt nuk duhet te ndikoj qe edhe tek kombet tjera te anojne kah emrat arab se keta po na u permendkan ne Kuran.

Pra, si perfundim, sic e kam thene edhe me larte, une as nuk jam kunder emrave arab as amerikan, e as grek, por me rastin e pagezimit te femiut me nje emer, nuk guxojme te themi se emrat arab jane me te parapelqyer tek Zoti sesa psh emra kinez, apo se duhet t'i vejme emra "Islam", sepse une mendoj se nuk ka emra Islam, por ka emra arab, shqiptar, italian, emra pa ndonje domethenie te caktuar, etj

----------


## IslamInfo

> (nuk them Islam sepse ata jane arab)


O biri ages, pse po i ben dem vetvetes e po e tregon injorancen tende te madhe. 

Nuk jane emra ARAB po ISLAM. 

NUH-i alejhis-selam ska qene ARAB, po eshte emer ISLAM. 

Musa, ska qene arab, JUSUFI, IS'HAKU, JAKUBI, krejt keta skane qene arab o injorant!

Po krejt keto jane emra ISLAM. 

Sikur dikush ta vendonte emrin e ndonje ARABI qe e ka luftuar islamin, ateher s'do te ishte emer islam, po do te ishte emer arab. 

Mos na fillozofo palidhje ketu!!!

----------


## master2006

> O biri ages, pse po i ben dem vetvetes e po e tregon injorancen tende te madhe. 
> 
> Nuk jane emra ARAB po ISLAM. 
> 
> NUH-i alejhis-selam ska qene ARAB, po eshte emer ISLAM.


Mos fillo menjehere me ofendime, ke pak kulture debati se e keni bere lemsh kete forum me tipa si ti. Fillo ta kuptosh se duhet respektuar mendimi i tjetrit, ani pse ti nuk pajtohesh apo mendon se e ka gabim.

Tani te kthehemi ne teme. Cfare e ben nje emer Islam? Pres pergjigjen tende.

----------

